# A few pics of my tanks (fresh and salt) and some id help plz



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

diy sump from my 90 gallon breeder
















what kind of lion fish is this? i got the name from the lps but i forgot the name of it









what is the purple stuff growing on the skeleton of the bubble coral?


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tanks and the first pic looks like a lion fish. They get very big and are poisonous to other fish


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

WTF is that purple stuff. Hmmmm


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Rajan said:


> Nice tanks and the first pic looks like a lion fish. They get very big and are poisonous to other fish


yes and no, im trying to figure out what species of lionfish, they can get very big and they are poisonous to other fish and people, its like a bee sting on steroids haha, there are species of dwarf lionfish out there that dont get very big


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Rajan said:


> WTF is that purple stuff. Hmmmm


in which picture?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> yes and no, im trying to figure out what species of lionfish, they can get very big and they are poisonous to other fish and people, its like a bee sting on steroids haha, there are species of dwarf lionfish out there that dont get very big


Yea no kidding... only 2 animals have ever made me cry, one was a motoro ray, the other was a lionfish... worse than fire coral, fire ants, and an entire hive of bees combined. That purple stuff, might it be the coral's mouth/anus? I see it a lot in green anemones etc off our coast.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

oops double post, my bad


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Yea no kidding... only 2 animals have ever made me cry, one was a motoro ray, the other was a lionfish... worse than fire coral, fire ants, and an entire hive of bees combined. That purple stuff, might it be the coral's mouth/anus? I see it a lot in green anemones etc off our coast.


i think its some sort of algae or something, it seems to be on a few of the rocks aswell, only thing that has ever gotten me in a tank is my tube anemone and it just left bumps allover my hand


----------

